# هل تعلم ما هو الزهان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## مارتينا فوفو (31 مايو 2011)

الذهان مصطلح طبي نفسي psychiatric للحالات العقلية التي يحدث فيها خلل ضمن إحدى مكونات عملية التفكير المنطقي rational thought والإدراك الحسي perception. الأشخاص الذين يعانون من الذهان قد يتعرضون لنوبات هلوسة hallucinations، والتمسك بمعتقدات توهمية delusional beliefs (مثلا توهمات رهابية paranoid delusions), وقد يتمثلون حالات من تغيير الشخصية مع مظاهر تفكير مفكك. تترافق هذه الحالات غالبا مع انعدام رؤية الطبيعة اللااعتيادية لهذه التصرفات وصعوبات في التفاعل الاجتماعي مع الأشخاص الآخرين وخلل في أداء المهام اليومية. لذلك كثيرا ما توصف هذه الحالات بانها تدخل في نطاق " فقدان الاتصال مع الواقع ".
الكلمة بالانكليزية مشتقة من اللغة الاغريقية ومعناها الحالة الغير طبيعية للذهن. وهي تستعمل لتصف خلل في اتصال الإنسان بالواقع المحيط به. المصاب يعاني من احاسيس وهمية ومن افكار وهمية. وأحيانا يتصرف بشكل غريب وقلة تفاعله مع الناس حوله وقلة قدرته على العناية بنفسه والقيام بالاعمال اليومية

----------------------------------------------------------
أعراض الذهان

الهلوسة : وهي استلام حسي في غياب محفزات خارجية. ممكن ان تحصل في اي حاسة من الحواس الخمسة، السمع أو النظر أو اللمس أو الذوق أو الشم، ممكن ان تكون بسيطة مثل ان يرى الإنسان اضواء أو الوان أو اصوات، أو ان تكون أكثر تعقيدا اي ان يسمع موسيقى أو يرى اناس أو حيوانات وغيرها.
أهم الهلاوس في الذهان هي الهلوسة السمعية، حيث يسمع المصاب اصوات قد تكون لشخص واحد أو لعدة اشخاص، وقد تتحدث هذه الاصوات عنه أو تتحدث معه، وقد تعلق على ما يفعل وعلى الأغلب تستهزء منه مما يسبب له التوتر، أو انها تامره بالقيام باعمال معينة قد تكون مؤذية.
الافكار الوهمية : قد تكون افكار طارئة (تسمى اولية) ليست لها خلفية، وأو افكار ثانوية تكون متاثرة بخلفية الإنسان أو حالته الحالية مثلا معتقداته الدينية.
الخلل في التفكير : يكون التفكير غير مترابط وغير مرتب في كلامه وفي كتابته. وفي الحالات الشديدة يكون الكلام عبارة عن كلمات لا علاقة لها ببعضها تسمى سلطة الكلمات.
-----------------------------------------------------
قياس الذهان

هناك قائمة اسئلة تسمى The BPRS (Brief Psychiatric Rating Scale) وهي تعدد 18 نوع من الاعراض تنتمي إلى الذهان. حيث يسال الطبيب المريض ويلاحظ تصرفات المريض ويسال عائلته.


-----------------------------------------------------------
أسباب الذهان كثيرة جدا. ممكن ان تكون أمراض جسمية أاو أمراض نفسيه أو غيرها.
الذهان الذي يكون نتيجة أمراض جسمية (وليست نفسيه) ولذلك يسمى الذهان الثانوي 

امراض الجهاز العصبي
- اورام الدماغ -الخرف من نوع اجسام لوي. - التصلب المتعدد. - الساركويدوسس. - مرض لايم. - السفلس (الزهري). - مرض الخرف الزهايمر. - مرض باركنسون.

خلل في املاح الجسم
- انخفاض أو زيادة الكالسيوم -انخفاض أو زيادة الصوديوم -انخفاض البوتاسيوم -انخفاض أو زيادة المغنيسيوم -انخفاض الفوسفات
كذلك : انخفاض سكر الدم، الايدز، الجذام، داء الذئبة الحمامية، الملاريا، ارمراض في الدماغ، اختلال في الفيتامينات، الاصابة ببعض الفايروسات مثلا الانفلونزا والنكاف

أمراض نفسية
- المخدرات واساءة استعمال الأدوية مثلا الامفيتامين والكوكائين والكحول. - إصابات الدماغ. - الفصام (الشيزوفرينيا). - ثنائية القطيبن. - الاكتئاب الشديد. - التوتر الاجتماعي الشديد. - قلة النوم - صرع معين مثلا من الفص الصدغي للدماغ. -التعرض لحوادث مريعة مثلا الحروب أو السجون. -توقيف فجائي لبعض الادوية. - أثناء الحمل أو بعد الولادة (بسبب تغيرات الهرمونات في الجسم)




ليحمينا يسوع من كل الامراض ويكون معنا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 مايو 2011)

اسفه يا جيلان نسيت المصدر 
المصدر وكيديا 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B0%D9%87%D8%A7%D9%86


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 مايو 2011)

الرب يشفى كل مريض


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2011)

*ثانكس على معلومات المرض الخطير ده يا مارتينا
*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2011)

مشكورة يا مارتينا
للمعلومات


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يشفى كل مريض


  ُمرسي  لمرورك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس على معلومات المرض الخطير ده يا مارتينا
> *​



مرسي لمرورك مارسيلينو نورت موضوعي المتواضع


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> مشكورة يا مارتينا
> للمعلومات



شكرا لمرورك اخي العزيز نورت


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2011)

معلومات مهمه جدااا
شكراااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2011)

اول مره اسمع عنه ربنا يعوضك يا تينا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> معلومات مهمه جدااا
> شكراااا
> ربنا يباركك​



شكرا لمرورك الغالي نورتني


----------

